# Knife Revew: Kizer Begleiter Folding Knife in VG10



## Thosewhowander (Oct 26, 2017)

I was pleasantly surprised with the fit and finish of this knife. Nice attention to details and good steel. I like VG10, great rust resistance and easy to sharpen- good thing i like to sharpen knives. 

Full disclaimer: I won this knife in a random giveaway on Instagram. I wasn't asked to do a review.


----------

